# The 7 positive theorys



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

I want everyone to remember that this is just what I did personally to help myself, everyone is effect in a different way by it and likes to fight their problems differently! I made this list when I was at a difficult point in my recovery and I read it everyday which was really the foundation of where I am now







anyway, to the list! 1: block out EVERY negative thought, especially about depersonalization. Block out your feelings, literally block it all out as if you never even heard of it. Don't think about anything except normal things, tell your head to just GO and get on with it. Deep down you know everything is normal and everything is fine, so tell yourself that regularly! You are NORMAL. Don't analyse anything visual, or any thought, just continual normal thoughts as you do things and look around, think about anything but depersonalization. Reassure yourself of the time, date, weather, clothes, the basic things you forget about in your dreamy slumber. 2: allow all the positive thoughts into your brain, push your senses into normality. Again not thinking about the depersonalization. Remembering all that it is, is aniexty! That is IT! You are absolutely perfect, perfect mind, perfect body, perfect brain, JUST aniexty. Don't be afraid of it, because remember that you control it! You can do it! 3: Remember to relax, enjoy life! smile as much as you can, spend time with the family and friends, get out the house as much as possible! Go for a walk whenever you can it will help you clear your thoughts, a dog helps with the recovery process! and exercise as much as possible.. Try jogging atleast 3 times a week! Drink plenty of water, especially in the morning or when feeling abit down! take daily supplements of vitamin B, omega 3 and whatever else to help you. Sleeping is also your friend, sleep is the natural recovery process for your brain/body, it gives your brain time to have a rest.. So a well rested brain is a happy brain! Eat as healthy as possible! Now you don't need to eat salad every day, you're allowed a couple slices of pizza as a rare treat, but junk food only exacerbates your depersonalization! So be wary of it. Don't drink alcohol, unfortunately all you're gonna do is add to the aniexty! Just stick to normal liquid for now.. Don't smoke tobacco either! That's also bad for it because tobacco users have actually got depersonalization from cigarettes! And of course, the major one.. No drugs. Absolutely no drugs, doesn't matter what it is. My depersonalization was caused due to marijuana and only a fool makes the same mistake twice! 4: find a new hobby! Something that gets you outside with normal people doing something you enjoy! I personally went to a lot of football matches and travelled to a lot of football stadiums! It was always the thing I looked forward to, something material that was my get out clause.. I thought, 'doesn't matter how bad I feel atleast I've got a footy match to go to in a few days', which really helped me keep my hopes up and stay positive. 5: no body has ever won a war by being weak. And its as simple as that. Depersonalization IS a war, your own personal war.. You have to be as strong as humanly possible to battle in your war, because the sooner you end the war, the better! Finding a way to vent your frustration helps the battle, if you do something and it makes you feel better, do it again! With depersonalization you get a lot of built up emotions including anger and sadness.. So venting your emotions comes in handy! 6: it is so so important to remember that it will NOT last forever, your brain will slowly but surely heal itself. You are making little improvements everyday, some of which you may notice, some of which you probably won't.. The majority of our changes you won't notice untill it suddenly hits you and you think 'oh wow, I forgot about that..' The more you stay positive the better, which takes me on to my last point.. 7: depersonalization, is a state of mind. Change it. When you're getting phyced up to run a huge race, or for example you're getting phyced up to do something incredibly physically or mentally challenging, you go into the so called 'zone', where all you think about is the challenge ahead and how you're going to tackle it and beat it, coming out the other end victorious. That is what you need to do with depersonalization. Go into a zone where all you think about is absolute normality, reality, positive thoughts, etc, with depersonalization being your big demanding challenge. It's almost as if you're training your brain all over again, teaching it the basics of emotional concepts and teaching it to think rationally again! All you can do is beat what's infront of you on the day and that's what you need to do every day. That is about really! Follow these 7 steps I applied to my every day life and it will take you a lot sooner to recover. The hardest part is ignoring all your symptoms, ignoring the aniexty, but with abit of hard graft, time and patience you'll grow accustom to your new state of mind! Remember that these are MY tips that have helped me, I'm not personally 100 percent yet as I'm still recovering but since adopting this lifestyle my daily recuperation has been substantial! I hope and pray for everyone to have a speedy recovery from this thing and I'll see you all on the other side


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice post, I was a little down when I started reading and now i'm sure that by doing some of these things , I will soon
be like before. sometimes it's hard ignoring the symptoms but i'll be sure to remind myself
that that's going to take away my dp =) Good luck to you.


----------



## nearlyrecovered (Feb 1, 2012)

Alex Massey said:


> I want everyone to remember that this is just what I did personally to help myself, everyone is effect in a different way by it and likes to fight their problems differently! I made this list when I was at a difficult point in my recovery and I read it everyday which was really the foundation of where I am now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I've just beat mine!!! Almost word for word. I wish I read this four years ago.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

block out EVERY negative thought, especially about depersonalization. Block out your feelings, literally block it all out as if you never even heard of it.

that's exactly what dissociation is......


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

Brizia Estrada said:


> Nice post, I was a little down when I started reading and now i'm sure that by doing some of these things , I will soon
> be like before. sometimes it's hard ignoring the symptoms but i'll be sure to remind myself
> that that's going to take away my dp =) Good luck to you.


Glad I could be of help!







I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

nearlyrecovered said:


> This is exactly how I've just beat mine!!! Almost word for word. I wish I read this four years ago.


Wow! It's great to hear a recovery story by using a very similar way I'm doing it







I'm sorry you had it for so long but least you're back to normal now! Thanks for the reply


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for the post im just starting to recover and this really helps and makes me hopeful.


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

juls09 said:


> thanks for the post im just starting to recover and this really helps and makes me hopeful.


No problem pal, keep me updated on how you're doing!


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

ah thankyou i have been keeping a little log on here. i know its going to get better it just takes time and sometimes its so frustrating but this makes me believe i can do it


----------



## sk.gray (Feb 13, 2012)

Great post, thanks so much! I loved number 1 so much I copied it and have printed it out to put up somewhere in my house so i can read it frequently. Hope you dont mind!


----------



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

sk.gray said:


> Great post, thanks so much! I loved number 1 so much I copied it and have printed it out to put up somewhere in my house so i can read it frequently. Hope you dont mind!


Absolutely not, anything to help







hope you get well soon!


----------

